# Coffee Break Anyone?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My diet is such that I am only allowed one cup of coffee per day. If decaffeinated, I am allowed all I want, but my search for a palatable decaffeinated has been fruitless.

As I see it, I have but two choices:

Find a great ground coffee so I can really enjoy that one daily cup, or find a decaffeinated coffee that is better than any I have tried to date.

Anyone have any suggestions or thoughts on a good decaffeinated coffee or should I find one with some kick and enjoy just that one a day?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I grew up in a Maxwell House family, so I like their ground coffee. My wife goes to Price Club and buys Starbucks beans. I also like Folgers, especially their new blends (e.g, Swiss chocolate vanilla almond coffee, etc). Good luck in your search.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Don, what have you tried that is off the beaten path? That might help narrow the search.


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

Oso ***** Coffees (www.osonegrocoffee.com) out of Nelson, BC has a delicious decaf blend called Royal Select Decaf. You can order online through their website. 

I try to stick to one cup of caffeinated a day - but I'm starting the habit of orderiing decaf (at places where I know the coffees), so that if, by some chance, I want more, I'm not going to pay the headache, sour stomach & arthritis flareup price!

Good luck.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I find the various President's Choice decaffeinated coffees, such as this one, are quite palatable when I'm in the mood for a decaf cup o' joe.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

RevMatt said:


> Don, what have you tried that is off the beaten path? That might help narrow the search.


I've not really tried anything unusual. Pretty much tried all the traditional brands like Maxwell House, Nabob, Folgers and even some of the store brands like President's Choice and Safeway's Edwards. Each and every decaf tried leaves me yearning for a cup of caffeine.

That is in part why I asked the question as I am not familiar with exotic brands at all. I should add I have tried and disliked the fare of the brand coffee houses as being over priced as well as over rated, those being Timmy's, Starbuck's and Second Cup, swill all.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Ahhh the decaf myth strikes once again.

Many decaffeinated coffees have more milligrams of caffeine than quality coffee that's (un-decaffeinated) in its unadulterated state.

I believe a good Arabica bean is two times lower in caffeine to begin with than others of the Robusta family. 

The darker the roasting of the bean the less caffeine. Contrary to what many people think a esspesso made with Arabica beans is much lower than your usual grocery store defaff.

So go to a quality Coffee Roaster buy the Darkest roasted Arabica bean you enjoy and enjoy decaffeinated coffee in its natural state.

Some  info here  and a lot more  here

Cheers enjoy my favorite substance of abuse.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You should find out your caffeine limit as stated a quality coffee may have 1/4 the caffeine of a robusta cup say from Timmie's.

I too like the Swiss treated PC choice -- not sure if they have a French roast but that's a very tasty "style" of coffee and has reduced caffeine.



> So which retailers serve up the most caffeine?
> 
> The lowest amounts of caffeine were found in the brands from JAVA Stop and Country Time.
> We found 25 per cent more caffeine in samples from Timothy's and Tim Hortons coffee.
> ...


This article is good.
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/1084908682911_80317882

Oddly a dark roast has LESS caffeine than a lighter roast and Arabica beans often only 30% of the caffeine of cheaper robusta beans.










http://www.kickinghorsecoffee.com/

If you want to feel good about the coffee you buy as well Fair Trade coffee is excellent and this is a Canadian business

I drink - 5 -6 good size latte's a day from my french press and the caffeine never bothers me but just one Tims or Starbucks and I can feel my heart race.

So a "cup" is not a cup.....when it comes to caffeine which is really what you are after.

A French press coffee is very satisfying both to make and drink. Bodum has many to choose from. Just make sure the grind is very coarse ( best to grind it yourself ) and stick with the high end roasts that are dark, and Arabica based.

This is a very nice set called Chamborg from Bodum - all you need for delicious coffee making. Includes the foamer for latte and capuccino










Try and find out more about what the doctor is trying to limit and you may find that it's not stringent if you are smart about your coffee making.


----------



## sheamusj (Sep 21, 2006)

SINC said:


> My diet is such that I am only allowed one cup of coffee per day. If decaffeinated, I am allowed all I want, but my search for a palatable decaffeinated has been fruitless.
> 
> As I see it, I have but two choices:
> 
> ...


Presidents Choice brand is a good swiss water process decaf coffee. We use the dark roast fine grind. Cost about $5.69. It compares very well relative to Second Cup decaf which costs $15/lb.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Don, if you buy an inexpensive coffee grinder and then buy a good coffee bean, you will find that the coffee tastes better freshly ground.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> Don, if you buy an inexpensive coffee grinder and then buy a good coffee bean, you will find that the coffee tastes better freshly ground.


this is sage advice. listen to Sonal.

also, i find using a french press (you can get them for $20 at Loblaws) removes the nasty formaldehyde/bleachy/chemical taste that paper filters in home percolators often leave.

edit: crap. should have read what macdoc wrote before posting.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Sonal said:


> Don, if you buy an inexpensive coffee grinder and then buy a good coffee bean, you will find that the coffee tastes better freshly ground.





TroutMaskReplica said:


> this is sage advice. listen to Sonal.
> 
> also, i find using a french press (you can get them for $20 at Loblaws) removes the nasty formaldehyde/bleachy/chemical taste that paper filters in home percolators often leave.
> 
> edit: crap. should have read what macdoc wrote before posting.


I am not a big fan of the French Press (have two in the cupboard) re. the "mud" at the bottom of the cup. TMR and MD are correct they make a mighty fine tasting coffee! Each to their own.

I use a Fair Trade Organic coffee from Just Us!  Coffee  They sell fair trade coffee and chocolate. 

SINC If you click on the hyperlink and then click on the "Our Products and Ordering" button on their web page and then click on "Certified Organic Decaf Coffee" link (second green link top of page) you will see they vend decaffeinated coffee beans.

I use their products at home and find them of high quality and mighty tasty. :clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah people miss how much crap builds up in coffee makers and how the filters are processed ( the gold mesh are okay if kept clean ).
A good easy to clean press keeps it very tasty and fresh.
You don't need a fancy grinder as the press needs a chunky grind not a fine one.

Brewing time controls a lot of both taste and caffiene so you can experiment.
I usually nuke a cup of water until it's just bubbling then leave it brew for maybe 2 -3 minutes in the press.
A good grind and coffee has a nice bit of rich foam on the surface tho it never approaches a top espresso machine for that.

I actually prefer the press tho...and it travels well.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

http://www.levelground.com/


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Wow, who knew there was so much out there to choose from, thanks folks!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

There is good reason why Starbucks has taken the world by storm



> Outstripping McDonald's
> 
> Now you probably think there is a Starbucks on every street corner. In fact, in some cities, there are four to an intersection. Let's think about how this has grown.
> 
> ...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

They just opened a Starbucks in my neighbourhood Safeway grocery store a couple of months back. I tried a cup and it was swill. Took it back and complained it was awful. All they did was offer a refill because it might be "old". I told them money back or you've just sold me your first and last Starbucks coffee. No refund, so no more Starbucks.


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

I like Seattle's Best, especially Henrys "the one with the cat on it" but here is a list of decaf, I do believe that Safeway may have it.

http://www.seattlesbest.com/products/category.aspx?categoryID=3


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Starbucks is in the milk business, more than the coffee business. Tried a plain cup of their coffee once, $1.75 US to refill my insulated mug. Absolute garbage coffee. Can make better tasting stuff from a Maxwell House jar. Outstanding coffee in Portugal, usually by Delta. Biggest laugh of my trip was a member of our bus trip to Seville being excited to see a Starbucks. This while surrounded by many other coffee places serving infinitely better coffee.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> They just opened a Starbucks in my neighbourhood Safeway grocery store a couple of months back. I tried a cup and it was swill. Took it back and complained it was awful. All they did was offer a refill because it might be "old". I told them money back or you've just sold me your first and last Starbucks coffee. No refund, so no more Starbucks.


Completely agree. I really dislike the overroasted plain Starbucks coffee.

I'll drink one of their many coffee-flavoured hot milkshakes, but not their plain coffee. 

In any case, I prefer a medium to light roast.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

Sonal said:


> Completely agree. I really dislike the overroasted plain Starbucks coffee.
> 
> I'll drink one of their many coffee-flavoured hot milkshakes, but not their plain coffee.
> 
> In any case, I prefer a medium to light roast.


i like the 'mild' roast. you and sinc should try again, but make sure to specify mild. i too can't stand the regular roast, but even that is better than Tim Horton's/McDonald's coffee (yes, i think they are the same).


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Brewed coffee is dishwater period.....I don't care who makes it.

Press or expresso exclusively for me.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I'll drink Starbucks, Tim Horton's, Country Style, the classic French roasts you get in some restaurants, the ordinary stuff you get anywhere. Each of them has their own flavour and some are better than others, but they are different and often acquired tatstes.

I like the political stuff Starbucks claims to do, I like the fake Canadian-ness of Tim Horton's, I like the cheesy commercials for Folger's in your cup, and all the rest.

I love most every kind of coffee. Except decaffeinated. I just don't see the point of it, for my purposes.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I've tried press and brewer and haven't seen a huge difference up front--it's just after the coffee is overheated on the element that it quickly deteriorates. I once bought a bag of Jamaican Blue Mountain beans--$45.00 and it was the best coffee I've ever tasted, though really unaffordable for me.

I also like Indian Meysore beans.

The real coffee nuts cold brew their coffee and create "coffee liquor" which they add to hot water. The less heat applied to the beans, the less acid is released.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yep - I keep the water temp well down - a trick with the press is to only push the press down as far as you are using at the time.
It lets the rest brew cold and little or no oxidation

There is no control on brewers - poor wetting and erratic flow.

These are neat if you have a gas stove and can control the heat.

















Too fiddly for me.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Gawd, 25 years ago when I was a student I used to use one of those brewers pictured on the left. Yes, I was using a gas stove at the time and yes, the thing made a _terrific_ cup of coffee. Those were the days...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

One thing I do know is that it is hard to beat a cowboy coffee when out camping. Use any pot that is handy for this one except aluminum. We use an empty coffee can over a campfire:

Bring two liters of water to a good, rolling boil. Take it from the fire (stove, burner, whatever) and add 2 handfuls of ground coffee (fine grind). Since 'handful' is hardly a precise measurement, whoever makes the coffee will alter the results. Steep for 4 minutes. Then add a few tablespoons of cold water to settle the grounds and then serve.

You can try this at home, and although messy, it does make one hellofva cuppa.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

So that's what it's called. I had that kind of coffee years ago while working archaeological digs along the South Saskatchewan river, camped out, we'd visit Hilda, Three Rivers, Drumheller, sometimes.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> ...
> http://www.kickinghorsecoffee.com/
> 
> If you want to feel good about the coffee you buy as well Fair Trade coffee is excellent and this is a Canadian business...


I'll agree with this one. Recently picked up my first pound of Grizzly Claw, and mmmmm... tis fantastic in a press. Also good in a regular machine. Based on my success with that roast, I've bought a pound of Kick Ass, which I haven't opened yet.

I bought this initially because of their "Fair Trade / Not Aid" slogan right on the front of the package, and also because it's from Invermere. Gotta shop local, right? However, I'll buy it again because it's some great coffee, and the fact that I can have a clean conscience when I sip it makes it even better.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> ...Steep for 4 minutes...


I have a buddy who makes this when we go truck camping or canoeing (easier to carry the pot...). I think something has been lost in your translation, though, SINC. I believe he says to *steep until you can float a horseshoe in it.*

Personally, I find that all coffee and related tastes like dishwater. The only brown liquids that find their way down my gullet are chilled and have a head on them...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> I have a buddy who makes this when we go truck camping or canoeing (easier to carry the pot...). I think something has been lost in your translation, though, SINC. I believe he says to *steep until you can float a horseshoe in it.*
> 
> Personally, I find that all coffee and related tastes like dishwater. The only brown liquids that find their way down my gullet are chilled and have a head on them...


I usually steep mine until the spoon stands up in it.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

*I second Kicking horse...*

Their three sisters and mexican blends are amazing. They have a decaf version which I haven't tried. It'd be my first choice if I ever had to switch to decaf (shudder). It's pricy but as far as I'm concerned worth it for the taste and the fair trade premium.


----------

